# Need a New Project to Draw



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

As I progress along the Sketchup learning curve, I have run out of ideas.

So, do any of you have a project in mind that you need plans for?

Saying that, I can't promise they will be accurate, but I will give it my best shot and you should be able to build it from the various views.
Oh yeah, Keep it simple, please. :yes4: 

If more than one project is requested, I will have to decide which one to select based on my current skills, not favoritism.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> As I progress along the Sketchup learning curve, I have run out of ideas.
> 
> So, do any of you have a project in mind that you need plans for?
> 
> ...


Sounds as if you are having fun with Sketchup. I have one for you. I need a table that will sit beneath a window. It needs to be 70" long, 25" tall, and about 15-18" deep. I would like 2 drawers in the front apron. I hope to add an inlay of some sort to the top. Hopefully Sketchup can show me how the proportions will look. Legs will be 1 1/2" tapered to ? starting just below the apron, or maybe just ~4" from the bottom. Not sure. 3/4" for the rest. I will use a Domino for the mortises. Cherry wood. I suck at design.

So if you have nothing better to do....

Thanks


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks. I have a couple of projects suggested so far. I may be able to do both.
Len, I will work on yours first.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

lenh said:


> Sounds as if you are having fun with Sketchup. I have one for you. I need a table that will sit beneath a window. It needs to be 70" long, 25" tall, and about 15-18" deep. I would like 2 drawers in the front apron. I hope to add an inlay of some sort to the top. Hopefully Sketchup can show me how the proportions will look. Legs will be 1 1/2" tapered to ? starting just below the apron, or maybe just ~4" from the bottom. Not sure. 3/4" for the rest. I will use a Domino for the mortises. Cherry wood. I suck at design.
> 
> So if you have nothing better to do....
> 
> Thanks


Is the top gong to be 3/4" thick with a 1 1/2 inch edge band or what? Plywood or solid lumber?


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Is the top gong to be 3/4" thick with a 1 1/2 inch edge band or what? Plywood or solid lumber?


Thanks Mike. The collaboration should be fun.

The top will be solid Cherry. I hadn't thought about an edge banding. Same as with breadboard ends - hopefully not. Open to suggestions. As I said I suck big time at design. Reasonably adept at building.

Len


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

lenh said:


> Thanks Mike. The collaboration should be fun.
> 
> The top will be solid Cherry. I hadn't thought about an edge banding. Same as with breadboard ends - hopefully not. Open to suggestions. As I said I suck big time at design. Reasonably adept at building.
> 
> Len


What size for the legs? 3 inches sq at the top to start? Or...
Tapered, huh? GULP!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A most generous offer on your part Mike.... 

everybody wins! very cool indeed.


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> What size for the legs? 3 inches sq at the top to start? Or...
> Tapered, huh? GULP!


I figured the legs would start out 1.5 or 1.75 square at the top.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

lenh said:


> I figured the legs would start out 1.5 or 1.75 square at the top.


Hmmm...pretty skinny legs.

I will play with the three inchers, tapering to 2 inches square at the floor and see.

Then we can go from there. Do you have any pics or links to what gave you the inspiration? 

I built a table for my nephew to use at college. I didn't taper the legs, just cut off each corner to create four equal miters. I turned out pretty nice. He is a big guy, but the little table is still in one piece. :dance3:

See pic below. The legs started out at three inches square...or was it 3 1/4? I forgot, Two 2x4's glued together and planed down on all four sides.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is what I have so far.
I still need to bone up on creating tapered legs.
I plan to make the front apron deeper in the middle area where the two drawers will go. Starting at the leg, the apron is 3 1/2 inches wide. I will make it wider where the drawers go...may 6-7 inches.

Are you going to build inset drawers or half inch over lay with false drawer fronts?

Break time. I need a drink! :yes4:


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Hmmm...pretty skinny legs.
> 
> I will play with the three inchers, tapering to 2 inches square at the floor and see.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike. I have no inspiration, that is part of the problem. All I got from the lady that wants this is that it should be as long as her 2 double hung windows and as high as the window sill. From that I'm supposed to create a masterpiece. . I'm good with the 3" legs. That's what I am hoping Sketchup will show me. A picture will really help. The proportions seem a bit weird to me. But, that is what she wants.

I kinda like the legs you made. Never thought of that.

Thanks for this, Mike. Please don't make a career out of this.

Len


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you. I am enjoying this little exercise.
What type of drawer slides?


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Thank you. I am enjoying this little exercise.
> What type of drawer slides?


Let's go with wooden.

Hopefully drawers will be 1/2" dovetailed boxes with 3/4" faces - thinking tiger maple.

Len


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

lenh said:


> Let's go with wooden.
> 
> Hopefully drawers will be 1/2" dovetailed boxes with 3/4" faces - thinking tiger maple.
> 
> Len


OK. Thanks.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Len, Here is the latest view showing the front apron details with drawer openings cut out.

I may have to make the rear apron the same design or just leave it as is for strength.

I still have to work on the legs. 

Also, since you are using Dominos, I guess there is need for me to cut mortises and tenons, is there? Would the aprons butt against the legs?

Your thoughts. I am all ears. :lol:
Mike


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Len, Here is the latest view showing the front apron details with drawer openings cut out.
> 
> I may have to make the rear apron the same design or just leave it as is for strength.
> 
> ...


Wow, you're fast. I like it a lot. Great job on the apron design - never would have thought of that.

Yes apron will butt up square to the legs. No need to draw the M&T. Probably will have some bit of a reveal though.

See what looks best for the rear apron. Could be the same design or just straight.

This is great!


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

The picture really helps me a lot. When first thinking about this I envisioned a table that is 70" long and only 25" high as one that resembles scaffolding. 

This looks nice. Makes me more enthusiastic about getting started.

Thanks,

Len


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks.
Here are the drawer support details. Is this what you will be building? Cut a groove in the drawer sides so it can slide in and out?

Note: The center stile is 2 inches wide. Is that wide enough or do I need to make it wider?

Reveal? Yes. I have the aprons set 1/4 inch inside the legs. OK?


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks.
> Here are the drawer support details. Is this what you will be building? Cut a groove in the drawer sides so it can slide in and out?
> 
> Note: The center stile is 2 inches wide. Is that wide enough or do I need to make it wider?
> ...


The drawer support details are exactly what I had in mine. I'm comfortable with that and have made many that way. Yes groove in side of drawer.

The center stile looks just right in relationship to the curved part of the apron. I don't think I would like it wider. 

1/4" reveal sounds right for a 3" leg.

Len


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

lenh said:


> The drawer support details are exactly what I had in mine. I'm comfortable with that and have made many that way. Yes groove in side of drawer.
> 
> The center stile looks just right in relationship to the curved part of the apron. I don't think I would like it wider.
> 
> ...


This is last call for tonight. I drew the drawers. They fit kinda tight but I have complete confidence that you will make them slide in and out smoothly. :yes4:

I also duplicated the front apron for the back. I realized I couldn't provide support for the drawer slides as drawn because it would interfere with the taper at the leg. So I made the rear just like the front (sans openings).

I will be out of pocket tomorrow. I am taking my sweetie to the *Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo World Championship BBQ Cookoff*. We have friends on several teams so free passes for Mike and Pat! :dance3: :dance3: :dance3:! Good times dead ahead! 

I still need to work on the legs. Look everything over and let me know what changes are needed. Actually, with a few dimensions added, you could get to building.

This has been fun. Thanks for asking. I will get it finished up ASAP
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I couldn't go to bed without knowing how to taper a leg! :yes4: So, I hit You tube and figured it out.

Here are the results. Three inch square legs tapered from the 4 inch mark up top down to 1 1/2 on two sides. :dance3:

G'Night!


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Mike, just be done with and design something for Oliver ! Oh, wait a moment you said simple. Sorry 
Dennis


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking great, Mike. I don't see any changes that are needed. Just the dimensions and I can get cracking. I'll spend time today gathering up the lumber I need. 

Enjoy your day at the fair!

Len

PS: will you be able to supply me with the Sketchup file? PM?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

lenh said:


> Looking great, Mike. I don't see any changes that are needed. Just the dimensions and I can get cracking. I'll spend time today gathering up the lumber I need.
> 
> Enjoy your day at the fair!
> 
> ...


Thanks Len. I'll get the info to you soon.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Folks I may have a little extra time to work on another project. Lemme know what you have in mind. Simple is a good thing.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike & Len--this has been enjoyable to read, thanks for keeping the interchange public. Much appreciated. I just had a chance to read this tonight, built something sort of similar a few years ago for home. Top is 74" wide, 10" deep, 1 piece of ash. Legs are 1 3/4" square, set behind apron, bottoms tapered at about 4" (oddly enough). Narrow apron... 2", no drawers. Looks much better with the pictures/baskets/etc that are on it now--when empty as pictured the proportions are not appealing to me, but it fit the spot for my "client" (who also approves all of my tool purchases. At least those she knows about!!)

Thanks again!!
earl


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

greenacres2 said:


> Mike & Len--this has been enjoyable to read, thanks for keeping the interchange public. Much appreciated. I just had a chance to read this tonight, built something sort of similar a few years ago for home. Top is 74" wide, 10" deep, 1 piece of ash. Legs are 1 3/4" square, set behind apron, bottoms tapered at about 4" (oddly enough). Narrow apron... 2", no drawers. Looks much better with the pictures/baskets/etc that are on it now--when empty as pictured the proportions are not appealing to me, but it fit the spot for my "client" (who also approves all of my tool purchases. At least those she knows about!!)
> 
> Thanks again!!
> earl


Thank YOU, Earl. I was sort of wondering how folks felt about what is essentially a one on one exchange. Let's hope I can do justice to Mike's design.

Like the table you built. What colorant (stain) did you use? I like it.

Len


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Mike & Len--this has been enjoyable to read, thanks for keeping the interchange public. Much appreciated. I just had a chance to read this tonight, built something sort of similar a few years ago for home. Top is 74" wide, 10" deep, 1 piece of ash. Legs are 1 3/4" square, set behind apron, bottoms tapered at about 4" (oddly enough). Narrow apron... 2", no drawers. Looks much better with the pictures/baskets/etc that are on it now--when empty as pictured the proportions are not appealing to me, but it fit the spot for my "client" (who also approves all of my tool purchases. At least those she knows about!!)
> 
> Thanks again!!
> earl


Thanks Earl.

It appears Len and I see eye to eye! :lol: 
So that means he is about 5'10"


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

In fairness, my view may not be what anyone would call "normal"---but to me it was good insight into thought process. We'll be anxious to follow the build. 

That was some old air-dried ash. No stain, just several coats of hand-rubbed natural Danish Oil. I think my phone camera had a touch of sepia (?) as that table has a touch of orange coloring in natural light, but not that much. No way to capture the grain of the top or the legs and do it justice. The legs for that were what prompted the build of the tapering jig i posted a few times, still using it.

earl


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Folks I may have a little extra time to work on another project. Lemme know what you have in mind. Simple is a good thing.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Sir! please sir! me sir!

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/66969-sketchup-designer-wanted.html#post642377


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Sir! please sir! me sir!
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/66969-sketchup-designer-wanted.html#post642377


Hey Bob. I am on the road this weekend. I will get back to you went I return home.

Mike


----------

